# The Kunai in the Dark



## Lucien Lachance (May 23, 2008)

The Kunai in the Dark

The word of an infamous assassin spread very quickly on the streets of Konoha. He murders people to achieve peace. That's what the villagers thought at first. He slashed his blade onto gang leaders and opium dealers.
Some people called him, a hero, a patriot, or a revolutionary.
Others called him a dog, a murderer, or a fool. But none of it mattered. Everything was wrong. Everyone is wrong.

Only I am right.



I hung over the house, my sweating hands grasped to a rope, and the rope grappled onto the chimney. I peered through the window. Eyes on target. Always.
The crickets sang, the wind chilled, and the moon smiled.
If I had to die, I would die under these conditions. In peace.

Thirty minutes passed. Watching...observing, and finally, the target retreated to bed.
This guy is corrupt. He's one of my more threatening and popular targets.
My sword, a-twinkle, was drawn from its sheath, slowly. The yellow light shined its silver.
I dug the sword into the window. A simple prick. I kept pace as I cut a circle into the window. Slow, steady, hasty, and ready to kill.
The glass popped out and quietly landed three stories down.
My one handed grip was getting tired. I slipped through the glass with ease.
The home was in darkness. All of the scented candles and incents were dry of flames, but the smell of strawberries and the sea filled the air. I approached. Soft footed and hidden, I opened the screen door. He was as ready as I was.
That mole covered face of his was in the dark.
I drew my katana. A knife in the dark. And I walked behind the heavy screen, painted to perfecting, lined with pure cold.
And stabbed.
Blood. Blood. Blood.
It sprayed like the waterfalls, it spread like disease, and ended as quickly as a large swarm of locust sucking a small farm dry of food.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 23, 2008)

Why do I kill, you ask? In due time, my friend. I work for no one but myself. I kill only for myself. I have no money, nothing except for what I may recover from the deceast. The screen plated with gold would have been worth a lot more if It weren't stained with a gallon of blood. A pawn shop accepted it for ten percent of its worth, but I still think I got away with the bigger half of the bargain. At least I won't starve for a couple of nights...the nights that I spend resting on the park bench. But things will change. There is a major purpose in my murdering these people. I'll be at the top soon. Not unless I lose my life in the proccess.
The useless souls that I'd wasted are only the tip of the iceburg. I've got a ways to go.

I travelled around Konoho. Looking for anything of interest. A large crowd people stampeded past me, screaming "help" and "Call the police".

They cleared my path. Only I, and a pyromaniac man who had set three stores on fire stood on the whole block.
"What? get out of here," He commanded
I stayed silent. He must be a ninja. A fire ninja.
"You have no right to do this. And for that, you will suffer a great deal of pain," I said as I spit on the ground.
"Who do you think you are? Do you know who I am? I'm Gavenia, legendary fire ninja."
"Your title does not make you less naive than I see here. Spare me the speech, just prepare to learn a lesson,"
"Oh, buddy. You don't know who you're messing with,"
"Gavenia the 'lengendary fire ninja,' Yeah, I think your last sentence summed that up,"
I drew my sword from its sheath and lowered my bag onto the sand.
Hand signs.
Jutsu. Chakra. Those aren't my things. It's the blade, or Spirit Aura. No body except for me can use these abilities. I have a gift.
The streets went ablaze. I dodged his fireball by inches.
Aura...
I held out my arm. Purple sound waves, if you will, ruptured from my veins. Gavenia dropped the floor. As easily as that.
The guards of Konoha arrived after the battle was over. If they had gotten here a little bit sooner, I could have not killed Gavenia. I was only giving back the favor.

"This is Gavenia! Amazing, he's dead. You do know he had a big bounty,"
Bounty? Looks like I'll eat at a nicer place tonight. Maybe even rent an inn bed.


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Nice... can't wait for more


----------



## Bachi-san (May 24, 2008)

Yay! You're stories are always so dark and depressing... and you know I love it! 
Thankies so much for the PM, or else I may have missed it ^.^


----------



## Lust (May 24, 2008)

amazing!!! more more!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

you posted another great ff!!! ME'S LOVES!! hug! no.. no hug... ah screw it.. HUG!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

I've been angry at the world for a while. They rejected me, but they'll learn soon. They'll feel my wrath, and they'll pay. Eating is my only priority for now.
I didn't stay at an inn tonight. I stayed on the bench again.
When I awoke, a man handed me a sheet of paper with a pretty woman's name on it.
"Have you seen her? She's been missing for days,"
It was the woman I'd killed. The one with hair like wheat.
"Sorry, I haven't. Good luck finding her,"
I balled up the sheet of paper when he was gone and threw it into the grass.
It's time for some action. The plan begins today. I have several targets this time. And from here on, I'll have a house, a gang, and more ways to get closer to the top.
Palk's funeral. Every gang leader in town will be there. Along with twenty five percent of the gang. I'll have to kill more than fifty people, but with a great cause.
Soon. In two hours. The longest two hours I'll face for the rest of my life.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

wow.. druggies going down. SWEET!!! oh and... im sick at this.. but.. what kind of happy? seeing as how you're a guy and all!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

Wow Clara... 
Your mind, I can and will never understand... ever. 

Awesome dude, very nice. Maybe I should see Sweeney Todd soon... My mom wants me to see it. It sounds like a riot.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

IT IS SOOO GOOD!! ive been watching it from his siggy.. GET THE FORTH {ART MAN!! IM WAITIN FOR THE LAST PART!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Guys can't be happy, in the way in which both male and female can be?
Lol.
Thanks for the comments. I'll keep it coming.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

The church bells slowly rang its rusted copper. Flowers grown all around the world were put onto palk's grave. His grave stone was unique. Almost like a hokage's grave, just smaller. I bet everyone in the funeral chipped in for it to happen.
Under me was a crowd of black. Under me was a cloud of swords and other weapons. If I wanted to walk out of this, with my life, or at least one arm, I have to do this very quickly patience, and staying calm is key.

I'm on top of the church. The bells ringing in my ear. This attack will be harder in the day light, but it'll get done.

Now--I dove down into the crowd, spinning my blade for everyone to feel its sting. Blood made a pool around me as I landed, corpses surrounding me. I killed four more people before they realized what was going on. I ran through a gap in the crowd, killing the two men on the border of it. When I turned around, some of the faces in the crowd were familiar. Some bad people. People who murder for fun, and steal from very poor shop keepers. The world won't miss some of them, but others...
My head was throbbing. Everyone drew their swords in harmony. One fool ran up. He tried to cut my shoulder. I knocked his blade out of his hand, and cutting his throat in the proccess. I think they're planning to stick together.
"What do you want? Why do you do this?"
"I need to take all of your lives. Resist if you wish, but my blade will seek out all of you,"
Some of them seemed intimidated. Others were more pissed.

Half of them charged. The ones who had balls and nothing to lose. I ducked, stabbed, rolled, stabbed, jumped, stabbed. It was too easy. I was blinded by the blood. It was all so nice. Blood was everywhere.
A sudden sword almost caught my throat. I barely brought my sword up to stop it. I tried to push his sword, but he had some strength. I wouldn't win the clash, so I knew what to do. I spun to the side, letting his sword slash where I used to be, and killed him then. Simple.
The rest of them were as easy as could be.
I left to home with blood soaking my clothes.
An army of corpses dead behind me.
It begins.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

The next morning, the streets were in chaos. A huge riot erupted earlier. Gangs in the city blamed other gangs for the deaths of their gang leaders.
Now is not a time to attack. Now is a time to enjoy foolish humans blame themselves.
I slumbered in the inn. Thoughts were erased and created out of the blue. 
Maybe all of the blood made me high. Maybe not.
My muscles were stressed from the fight. It was a big success. In fact. It called for celebration.
I left after my daze weared off.
Avoiding the crowds of battle, picking up a bottle of sake on the way there.
It was a beautiful place. Quiet, peaceful, and you could spend years inside.
I built the place myself. From the wood in the village of mist.

I opened the door to the shrine and made myself comfortable. It was so easy to lose track of time in here. The dust was not present. Not in this place. It never came. The bright and dark wood of the shrine were fifty fifty. It makes sense. I like to think of this place as an extension of myself. I'm evil, and I'm good. Fifty fifty. I just haven't had a chance to show my good side in a long time. No one to talk to. I'm a reject. I have no mercy for humans. Only animals.
Once I take over this planet, the animals will be the only ones roaming, with a heavy food supply, and a long life expectancy.
Do you know how I'll acomplish this? Artifacts. That's all I can tell you for now. Questions will be answered in time.
The door to my shrine was knocked open, the hinges broken. I stood up, knocking the bottle of sake over. 
I hadn't brought my sword with me, but I had a solution. My eyes cleared up. Three men who wore open black robes, heavy leather armor, and long swords stood at the door.
"I put a lot of time into building this shrine. Why have you broken my door, and speak quickly."
"Aprehind him,"
The three men revealed their faces. They wore gas masks. The room filled with smoke, and I lost it, just like that.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

Ha! I hope he dies... Bachi should kill him 
...
Bachi would kill without hesitation   Ahhhh MY HEAD! 

Tis awesome... and, lol, I'm glad the comments make you happy
I'm happy when people comment in my fanfic too *hinthint* *nudgenudge*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Ha! I hope he dies... Bachi should kill him
> ...
> Bachi would kill without hesitation   Ahhhh MY HEAD!
> 
> ...



Hey, I came up with an idea...I was reading your fan fic. Got to chaper 9. How about...I put Bachi-San in the story?
I'll PM you.


----------



## Lust (May 25, 2008)

Kyaaaa so awesome


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

I awoke in a great daze. Logic wasn't even a word in my dictionary.
My eyes were heavily teared. Darkness was all I could see.
I groaned.
Smoke? 
The Shrine?
Blood?
What happened?

A door opened, seeping light.
"Wow, you're a tough one, huh? I thought you'd be out for longer than that,"
"Tell me where the hell I'm at or I'll rip out your tounge,"
A sharp kick to the stomach opened my eyes to what had happened.
The door was knocked down and smoke? I must have been kidnapped.
"You're in no position to talk to me like that. I tried being nice, but that didn't work."
"Don't kill him, un. No matter how much you want to,"
I stayed quite for a moment.
"Where am I?"
"Now, was that so hard? You're not far from the shrine you were taken from. Can you remember?"
"Yeah, I can,"
"Good. Do you remember a certain yellow haired blue eys lady that you killed?"
"Damnit, what if I do? Let me up and fight me like a man. Are you scared? I'll go easy on you,"
She guffawed like it was the most ubsurd thing she'd heard in her life. Maybe it was, I didn't know what I had really said.
"Well, you killed her, assassin,"
"I had no choice. She was going to compromise my mission,"
"Well, you compromised our mission by killing her, and you'll pay for that,"
A knee to the head ended all thoughts.

I awoke feeling five times worse than I had ever felt. It felt like a very bad hangeover.
"Hey, he's awake," A deeper voice said.
"Let him stay awake, un. I want him to suffer,"
I tried to reply, but I discovered my mouth was taped shut.
In the corner of my eye, I could see green trees. My eyes were like a merky swamp, this time, not just blurred.
My head fell onto its side and my mouth opened.
"This place will do fine," Who I assumed to be Bachi said.
I was lowered down. We were on a bridge. Fifty feet down was water.
"Here's the medicine, un,"
I was injected with something, and thrown over the bridge.
I went five feet under the water, washing my eyes of anything that impaired my vision. I grasped onto a rock, and then it hit me. The medicine numbed my whole body that instant. My fingers scrapped on the rock, and I began flowing down the river again.
My eyes felt like they were glued into their sockets, and my mouth felt like it was filled with tar.
I was engulfed in the rushing waters just like that.

In the same instant, I smacked my head on a rock. Blood dripped down my head and into the water.
The water pulled me under. Fourty seconds has past. I brushed up against a rock, and got two seconds of air. I was twisted, turned, and flipped until I was on my back once again, my head poking out of the water.
And as quickly as that, I was out of it again. The blood loss got to me. I fell uncontious _again._


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

wow... Tough day 

Love the pic  and awesome chapter! (you write pretty damn FAST you know...)


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> wow... Tough day
> 
> Love the pic  and awesome chapter! (you write pretty damn FAST you know...)



Since I already knew the basics of what was going to happen already, I could just quickly type it all down. 
Usually, I'd have to put thought into it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Just got to remember

   

--Jackal Iscariot


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Didn't mean to double post...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

lol... I love your sense of humor 

cute kitty...  Can't wait for the next chapter! (there WILL be a next chapter RIGHT?!)


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

Of course.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

it's a smexy pic..... is that really itachi? if it is..... *steals pic*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> it's a smexy pic..... is that really itachi? if it is..... *steals pic*



Hehe lol.

I like the pic too...not in the way you like it, but... XD


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Embraced in sheets, I awoke. I was cold, yet warm. I was still a little numb, but I could move. A fire burned in the fireplace. Next to the fireplace sat a man, throwing wood onto the ashes.
"Who are you? Where am I?" I did not hesitate to say. He turned around.
"A better question. Why were you swiming around in a tough river like that?"
"Trust me. I wasn't swimming,"
"I should have know. You look like a bright one. Well, how did you get out there then?"
"I was kidnapped and thrown into a river. I don't know why. I was passed out or incapacitated eighty percent of the time,"
"Kidnapped? Well, I don't think they'll be looking for you here. You drifted about twenty miles. Or at least, from your wounds, I assume that.
I could feel bruises and cuts all over my body. I was sore, very sore.
"If I hadn't gotten you out, you would have drowned and died ten minutes later, I reckon. And man, you were soaked,"
"Wheres my...nevermind," I stopped feeling around for my blade when I realized I had left it. That's what I must get. My blade is a relic. It's a piece of me, that is bigger than all of me. It is the most important thing I own.
I cannot imagine what it would be like without it. It would be like losing my family...all over again.
It would be like re-living my own death several times.
Yes, that's how much I care about the blade.
The crackeling of the fire became louder. It was the hot water dripping out of my ears.
"Where am I?"
"The forest, lad,"
"How far from Konoha?"
"Not far. A carriage would get you there in a day or two."
I would kill anyone to get my blade.
I tried to stand up, but it was impossible. I tried once more, and I could only lay.
"Don't try and stand. You're way to hurt,"
"No, I have to leave now. Help me to a wagon,"
I tried to get up again, then slammed my head into the pillow, letting out a sigh.
"Sorry, lad. You're not going anywhere for weeks,"
"Weeks!? Damn those guys,"
"What's so important that you'd have to go and get now?"
"A family relic. I need to get it,"
Maybe I'll try someone very risky.
I'll tap into my aura and get the blade. I can transport it here. Teleportation.
That's my answer

I closed my eyes.
I stood at a gate. A purple gate with two eyes and two blades to protect it. The gate opened for me. I reached into the light, and requested what I wanted most. Out came my blade, and back in the bed, it was in my grasp.

It's complicated. All I can tell you is that I have my sword once again, and there are no problems.
I grinned.
"A family relic, huh? Where is it from?"
I felt energized with my blade. Strong enough to get up, but not enough to walk. I'll rest for now.
"It's from Konoha. The greatest black smith that ever lived made it. He gave his very life making it,"
"And how did he lose his own life making a blade?"
"The blade is not complete until the blood straight from his heart steams off of it."
"Hmmm. Sounds like this blade must be very unique,"
Unique indeed. I would not be able to tap into any of my powers without it in my possession.
The blade looks like an regular elegant blade until you un-sheath it. You'd see that it is stained with the blood of the greatest black smith that ever lived. It is also curved at the begining of the blade, and the rest is normal, asside from the blood.
It's worth more than all of the lives in the world.
Nobody has lived long enough to remember what it looks like.
"Well. I'm getting tired. I assume you are as well. Goodnight,"
"Wait, what is your name?" I asked
"Faroth. And yours?"
And mine? Who has asked my name lately? I am I.
My name...
"I'm Jackal Rift. Thank you for saving my life,"
"It was the least I could do,"
My stomach loudly growled.
"Oh yeah, and I almost forgot."
Faroth stood up. I got a good look at his face. He had brown eyes and black hair.
Faroth poured a bowl of steaming soup and sat it next to the bed.
"Thanks," I said.
I felt like a bulimic. Like if I ate the food, I'd throw it up immedietly afterwards. I felt full, but the only think I had had lately was water. I'm a balloon. Gallons of water rushed down my throat when I passed out. Like a funnel was put in my mouth or something.
But damn it, thay soup smelled good.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

yummy soup... 

great chapter! So... was that his real name, or something he came up with on the spot?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> yummy soup...
> 
> great chapter! So... was that his real name, or something he came up with on the spot?




It was his real name. He just had trouble remembering it at first, since nobody had asked him in years.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

yeah... Makes sense. I luvs his name ^.^ Jackals=cool

hmm... I saw a fox on my way home today... The CUTEST thing you'll ever see! I don't understand how people can go fox hunting.... they may as well shoot a golden retriever puppy!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> yeah... Makes sense. I luvs his name ^.^ Jackals=cool
> 
> hmm... I saw a fox on my way home today... The CUTEST thing you'll ever see! I don't understand how people can go fox hunting.... they may as well shoot a golden retriever puppy!




I like foxes as well 




I think people hunt them because they'll kill their chickens, or other farm animals.
They can be aggressive XD.
I think they should be left alone, but hell, that won't happen.



I have not seen a fox in my life.
Foxes live thousands of miles away from where I live lol.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Too bad you've never seen one... They're quite common here in Canada, even in the city XD especially around graveyards...
Luv the pic  I just wish people wouldn't be so careless about what they're doing to animals... I hate hunting of any sort, and have even given up eating meat thanks to my love for animals 

Anyways... I wonders if Jackal's blade has any special powers...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Too bad you've never seen one... They're quite common here in Canada, even in the city XD especially around graveyards...
> Luv the pic  I just wish people wouldn't be so careless about what they're doing to animals... I hate hunting of any sort, and have even given up eating meat thanks to my love for animals
> 
> Anyways... I wonders if Jackal's blade has any special powers...



XD

Ssshhh, the Akatsuki will hear you.


Alligators are more common in Texas. Alligators and deer XD.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Holy shit... Alligators?! Ok... I love animals, but there ARE some small exceptions:

1: Alligators + Crocodiles
2: Spiders
3: Sharks
4: Snakes (venomous only)

That's it though... and thank goodness that there are no sharks, alligators, or crocodiles where I live... and not many spiders or snakes here are venomous!

The Akatsuki are so evil... I love them all !


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

wow. great chapters. where i am we get a few foxes, but since it's farmland, the farmers usually kill them. it sucks! i took one in for a few days, then a farmer found him outside and WHAM! off his head. sucked ass.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Holy... shit. I woulda kicked that farmer's ass! I woulda thrown him so many fuckin' fuck-bombs he wouldn't of known what fuckin' hit him, the slimy, dirty son of a motherfuckin' douchebag! 
Oh wow... that was... an odd amount of emotion 
But yeah... maybe cause us city-folk are less used to animal slaughter...  sry bout that...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Alligators, they won't really mess with you. Crocs are the dangerous ones.

But...I was once just looking around in the forest by our house.
I was with my friend. There was this sign covered in vines, and we wanted to see what it said. So he grabbed a stick and tried to whipe the vines away. Alligator jumped out and bit the freaking stick. 
We sprinted off like f***ing idiots.
And the bad thing was...I was going to wipe it off with my hand, but he told me not to XD. 
I was extremely thankful XD.
Scary s*** being that close to them.


But other than that, I haven't been messed with by 'em.

Snakes are a diffrent story XD. So many of them. Killed 3 or 4 this year.

And...I'm terrified of sharks...
But they won't attack you unless your bleeding...but they investigate 'what you are' with their *teeth*. XD XD XD


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow. great chapters. where i am we get a few foxes, but since it's farmland, the farmers usually kill them. it sucks! i took one in for a few days, then a farmer found him outside and WHAM! off his head. sucked ass.



Holy shit...
Right in front of your fucking face?
I would have kicked his ass too.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

nah, not in front of me, i came out with some water and i saw him holding up the decapitated body with the head on the ground, so i cussed him out, threw the water and bowl at him and kicked him in the shin. Now... he pays me about five bucks a week depending on how pissed i get and he's literally afraid of me. yeah. scared of a 14 year old.. a fifty year old man... creepy.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Poor fox...

I would have done worse than that.
Since I own many katanas, a threat would be in order.
XD.
5 dollars isn't enough!!!
Not enough to assuage me...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

if i charged more my parents would get suspicious and take all my rights away. and I would be turned in for 'mob business' or whatever... gez.. JUST BECAUSE I'M 38% ITALIAN DOESN'T MEAN IM IN THE MOB!!!
then there's the fact that im german and russian... and czechslovacian....


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

I'd be like, "stay away from my fuckin' animals and I'll stay away from your slimy little fuckin' children... got that chubby?"

 I'd be so pissed.... even the government wouldn't be able to stop me...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> if i charged more my parents would get suspicious and take all my rights away. and I would be turned in for *'mob business*' or whatever... gez.. JUST BECAUSE I'M 38% ITALIAN DOESN'T MEAN IM IN THE MOB!!!
> then there's the fact that im german and russian... and czechslovacian....




You mean, organized crime(Extortion)?



It depends on how far away the farmer lived though. If he lived close, and he had an actual reason to kill it, I can understand, to an extent. If not...fuck him.

Well, fuck him eitherway. The fox was in your possession. Wouldn't harm anyone.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> You mean, organized crime(Extortion)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly... It was in YOUR posetion, Clara... I woulda been like "stay off my fuckin' property or I'll blow your head of you motherfuckin tard"

... But I'm sure I've made myself clear on this topic now...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Exactly... It was in YOUR posetion, Clara... I woulda been like "stay off my fuckin' property or I'll blow your head of you motherfuckin tard"
> 
> ... *But I'm sure I've made myself clear on this topic now*...





XD Damn straight XD




And why would you have to say "stay off," if it's already dead?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Half a week later:

I'm ready to leave this place. I can walk. It hurts a lot less now.
I wonder how far it is to city. I'll make it.

My sword was tightly strapped to my hip. I wouldn't let go of it ever again.
I left the old man a note and departed into the night.

What the old man had given me will entertain me for years to come.
A violin. It had been years since I'd played one. I was pretty good at it, too.
When I camp, I'll play it.
And I'll be camping pretty often, considering I'll be fatigued much more often because of these wounds.
Nonetheless, I'll make progress.

The cool night flowed with me, as if I were one with it. It's weird, but I felt like I was wind.
"Think about the targets, the blood to come," I whispered. Any second, I could collapse. No telling when.
I could hear the church bells in my mind. All of the blood that day. It cannot go unfinished. My plan cannot stop here. I'll make it.

One foot after another, I sauntered through the forest, crunching through the grass, walking past trees.
I felt like I hadn't made any progress when I finally made it to a small town.

The first person I saw was a young lady. Very beautiful.
I was almost stunned when I shook her hand and looked into her exquisite black eyes, and gorgeous face.
"Hi, do you know where I could catch a ride to Konoha?"
"You look half dead. Are you okay, darling?"
Her voice shocked me. It relaxed me.
"Today's been a hell of a day," I replied.
"Well, the stables a couple of miles that way," She said as she pointed in another direction, "But you need some rest,"
I checked my pockets.
"I have no money to buy a room off of. I thank you for the help. Have a good night," I said as I walked off.
"Wait," I stopped, "You could stay in our guest room tonight. I can't let you leave like that, darling,"
"No, I don't want to be any trouble,"
"Oh, it's no problem. I insist," She grabbed my arm and started walking.
"This way, darling,"
Her hands were...so soft...so perfect.
I looked at her perfect curve. Everything was perfect.
Such kindness as well.
She was wearing a dress. A purple and black dress that was ready for a party.
We stopped at a large two story house. She opened the door and we walked into the light.
My heart was pumping.
"This is my mother, Grevel."
"Good evening. Nice to meet you," She said.
"Likewise," I replied.
"And I'm Nadia," The beautiful one said.
"An honor. I'm Jackal. I'm on my way to traveling back to Konoha."
We had a short conversation before I was shown to the guest room.
I relaxed into bed in the darkness.
Nadia...I might be falling in love.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

well you see... it would all run in one clean presentation: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*screaming*
"What.The.Fuck. ... stay away from my fuckin' animals and I'll stay away from your slimy little fuckin' children... got that chubby? I'll fuckin kill you if you go NEAR this place again... and you had better hope that next time you kill an animal I'm not there to see it, cause if I am there you will wish you were dead... has this gotten through your thick fuckin skull yet?! you and your motherfuckin wife can go to hell and play strip-pocker with Satan himself for all I give a damn... you lousy fuckin retarded ass wipe!" I would then proceed to quote monty python... just to sound slightly convincable and intelligent: "this is just the sort of blinkered philistine pig-ignorance I've come to expect from you non-creative garbage. You sit there on your loathsome spotty behinds squeezing blackheads, not caring a tinker's cuss for the struggling artist.." and then conclude with this : "you come near another animal and I'll rip out your throat in front of your motherfuckin children, ya hear?! HAVE I MADE MYSELF PERFECTLY CLEAR?! Now you stay off my fuckin property, or I'll blow the heads off you and your familly, sending you rocketing into the bowels of hell itself!" 




I would then kick him in the balls, spit on him, and snatch away the dead body... to give the poor fox a proper burial.  

The chapter is so sweet 
do you play the violin? I do!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

ok.. uh.. 
@bachi: jesus christ!
the story is great... god he's in love.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Jesus?... I'm not a believer... but I was assuming that he is. Hence the Satan reference.

...

Yeah... He's lucky that I'm not living near him


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

uh.. that's great... im buddist. beginner buddist.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

I'm myself.
I'm twinkle in the sky guides me.
I'm the judge, jury and executioner.
I'm the unknown under your beds and closets.
I'm the messenger of happiness, greatness, and death.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

cool, wanna be friends then? 

lol... nice dude... 
...
love the pic.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> cool, wanna be friends then?
> 
> lol... nice dude...
> ...
> love the pic.



I was thinking the same thing.

Guess what.
You get this:



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

wow. nice pic. and congrats! you two are friends! an atheist and a sweny todd fan!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow. nice pic. and congrats! you two are friends! an atheist and a sweny todd fan!



Thanks XD...



And...I do have some bad news.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

what?? what????


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 27, 2008)

My signature was disabled XD


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 28, 2008)

Explosions broke out all over the small village. My eyes darted open, and I jumped out of bed to be greeted by two bandits about to kill me.
I drew my sword.
"Lay down your arms,"
"There are fifty of us. I should warn you, don't mess with us. Now, hold out your neck far into the air."
I slashed, cutting one of them at the waist.
The other one, distracted by the blood, was ended by a blade to the forehead.
I charged out of the room.
"AAAAHHHH!!" Nadia screamed.
I sprinted toward the voice, opening a door, and seeing two bandits about to rape her. Her skirt was up, and she was posed over the bed.
"If you don't let go of her now, I'll end all of your lives. All of your heads will be on a post in my front yard,"
"Tough guy, huh?"
A sword came from behind me shoulder. I evaded it and killed the bandit who had snuck up.
I was careless.
I charged at the bandits, spraying more and more blood.
Now that the bandits were out of the way, I could see Nadia's mother with a gash in her chest.
I had no time to mourn, I dug my sword through another bandit, angered more than usual.
I viciously gripped my teeth together as yet another bandit fell to my blade.
Nadia was crying. Sobbing.
She couldn't break her stare of her mother.
I ran to her mother and rested her head on my lap. Nothing I could do. Her heart was punctured.
I shook my head, regretting that I hadn't acted faster.
"N...Nadia. We've got to move, come on,"
I grabbed her arm just like she did when we first met, and picked up my violin as we left the house.
We ran. I killed six men on our way into the pale night.
Strengthened by anger, and raged by death, I killed another six in only six simple motions.
Nadia was drenched in blood. Her face was painted with it, her dress was colored with it.
I could tell by the look in her face that she had nothing to lose.
Another man came.
He slashed forward, I pushed his blade back and stuck my blade through his stomach.
He smacked me in the head with the dull end of his blade before he died.
I fell backwards, incapacitated.
Another bandit approached, not for me, but for Nadia.
Nadia drew a dagger from her dress and blindly stabbed the unskilled bandit.
When he fell, she jabbed her blade in him several more times in malice. Her heart was taken over by the evil and sorrow inside of her for a moment.
I ran over to her, her still jabbing.
"He's dead. Let's go,"
One more fierce jab and she grabbed my handa again.

By now, we were out of the village. 
Jogging at a fair pace, we reached the stables.
The stable master was dead.
If I were alone now, I would take all of the horses and sell them, but right now, I have her with me.
I helped her into a wagon and got the two horses to go.
Sitting at the 'pilots seat' of the waggon, I could hear Nadia crying.
"I'm sorry, Nadia. It could not be helped," And those were the only words spoken for the rest of the night.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 28, 2008)

lol, "I got the two horses to go"....
...
But how did he do it?.... 

And I will be watching, my brother... Watching for violin mishaps when/if he finally plays it 

Great chapter!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 28, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> lol, *"I got the two horses to go"*....
> ...
> But how did he do it?....
> 
> ...



Muahahaha.

Oh, he'll play it all right XD.
And another guys tounge will be his....strutter, or something(The thing you hold in your hand as an alternative to your fingers,)


----------



## Bachi-san (May 28, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Muahahaha.
> 
> Oh, he'll play it all right XD.
> And another guys tounge will be his....strutter, or something(The thing you hold in your hand as an alternative to your fingers,)



lol... so clueless... 

You don't play a violin with a "pick" (the thing you pluck the GUITAR with ) , You play a violin with a "bow". You should look it up on google images or somethin' ... remember to do research, it's a big part of writting ^.^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 28, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> lol... so clueless...
> 
> You don't play a violin with a "pick" (the thing you pluck the GUITAR with ) , You play a violin with a "bow". You should look it up on google images or somethin' ... remember to do research, it's a big part of writting ^.^



Oh yeah...that's right XD.

Silly me...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 30, 2008)

Jackal Rift's Violin.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 30, 2008)

And where the hell did Clara go? XD


----------



## Bachi-san (May 30, 2008)

That's a badass violin. The bow looks like mine X3
and I haven't seen Clara for a while...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 30, 2008)

The wind and the trees played a tune, while Nadia sung in tears.
"Nadia, cheer up. It's not like your life is over or anything."
She took a short breath, "My foster mom, she's gone,"
"She's in a better place,"
Nadia's sobbing would not end.
Finally I came up with the idea to give her the bottle of sake...no, drinkning away your problems wouldn't be good for her.
Plan B.
I unlatched the case to my violin and posed it on my neck, putting the bow on top of the string.
I began to play.
The trees were my flutes, the wind was my brass, and the moon was my spotlight.


Nadia's face lightened. She looked up in curiosity.
"Beautiful," She said.
She embraced me into a hug.
Like a mother to her newborn. And maybe it's exactly the same. Maybe I'll become a new man, to help her. But my plan...I worked so hard.
I brought my arms around her waist. I could somehow sense she was happy.
My brain was now silent of all thought. My only point in life right then and there was to comfort her anyway I could.
"Everything will be fine," I mumbled.
My heart turned cold. The horses squilled for help. I turned around. An Akatsuki member climbed up onto the carriage.
"Hello."
The carriage shifted to the left from the fear of the horses.
"Who are you, and what do you want?" I commanded.
"Akatsuki. The name's Bachi,"
Another arm went in front of Bachi.
"Bachi, get out of here. I'll handle this,"
"Bu--"
"Just go,"
Bachi leaped away and disappeared.
"And who might you be?"
I finally grabbed my sword and got Nadia to sit back.
"You won't be alive long enough to remember. Do you still wish to know?"
"Hell, why not,"
"I'm Deidara."
I slashed my sword at Deidara, but he was gone.
The carriage roof was ripped off. Deidara was on some sort of white bird. When it flew by, I caught the scent of clay.
"Surrender and I won't have to kill you here, un,"
I grabbed a rake from the bottom of the carriage and lunged it at Deidara's bird. It went through, then came back out.
How am I supposed to defeat that?
"I'll be back. Stay under the carriage, and don't come out."
Nadia slid underneath the carriage and I jumped onto the horse that was not wounded, freeing it from the carriage by pulling out a screw.
"Fight on my grounds, Deidara!" I shouted.
I pulled the the reins and hit the horse with my boots.
It launched forward. I felt like I was going to fall off, but I kept my grip. Deidara gave chase.
"Come on. Let's see what you've got. I don't think your ready to fight me!" I taunted Deidara.
"Well, we'll see then, won't we? You're the one running, un," He replied.
I avoided trees and shrubs by steering the horse. The horse was just as aware as I that we were being chased.
Crap...
There were some rocks ahead, and behind the rocks were what I needed most. A cave. I'll try. The horse sprinted faster. He leaped onto the rocks, and barely made it into the dark cave.
"Come on Deidara. You afraid of the dark?"
"Are you afraid of me?" He replied once again.
The horse reered, taunting with me, laughing at Deidara's cowardess.
"Even the horse knows you're scared,"
Deidara left, just as planned. He flew toward the carriage. I followed, just slower than last time. I didn't want to announce my prescence. 
Then, I sped up. The bird tried to lift the carriage, chomping at Nadia.
I stood up on the horse, almost losing my balance and falling off. It would be a painful fall. Broken bones and all.
I leaped off of the horse. The bird was low enough for me to get onto it. I grabbed the bird by it's tail. Deidara looked behind in fear. The bird started climbing altitude, trying to shake me off. I drew my sword. I get one chance at this. I launched it forward, releasing it from my grasp, and it ruptured through Deidara's skin. He screamed, blood filled and ghastly.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 30, 2008)

Oh No! Dei-kun 
lol... I'm satisfied with both the horses and the violin... and Bachi... But it is evident that you have not read very far into my fanfic... Muahahahahha!!!

I broke my wrist when I fell off a horse, years ago.... for the record, it was all my aunt's fault


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (May 30, 2008)

Dude...This FanFic is totally awesome...You're such a good writer,like me and you have a great sense of humor Cont Please...Can't wait for more! =]


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 30, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Oh No! Dei-kun
> lol... I'm satisfied with both the horses and the violin... and Bachi... But it is evident that you have not read very far into my fanfic... Muahahahahha!!!
> 
> I broke my wrist when I fell off a horse, years ago.... for the record, it was all my aunt's fault



I know, Deidara grabbed her wrists and she kicked him. What did the wrists have to do with the section of the story? Her wrists weren't touched!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 30, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> I know, Deidara grabbed her wrists and she kicked him. What did the wrists have to do with the section of the story? Her wrists weren't touched!!!



Oh, I was just mentioning it cause Jackal said that he felt like he was gonna fall... I was riding for four years, and fell three times 
The only time I really hurt myself (broke my wrist) was when my aunt decided to thwack my horse with a crop cause he wasn't behaving. I wasn't prepared for it, so Skipper jumped forward a little and flung me off 

It's just that Bachi's personality changes drastically at one point... 
I am SO looking forward to the next chapter ^.^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 31, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> Dude...This FanFic is totally awesome...You're such a good writer,like me and you have a great sense of humor Cont Please...Can't wait for more! =]



Well, thank you .

Link me to one of your fanfics .


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 31, 2008)

Deidara's blood splashed all over my face. Another two jabs to make sure the job was done. But, I couldn't help forgeting I was fifty feet in the air.
Deidara fell off of the bird, but I grabbed him. I wouldn't let someone as strong as him go without a proper burial.
The bird spiralled toward the ground. The wind was intense, and my skin was petrified from the cold.
The bird spun and spun in a whirlwind of confusion. This wasn't the least bit fun. 
The bird finally crashed into the carriage, slamming me into the ground.
Deidara even took the blow better than me.
My retaliation was slow. I didn't feel like ever getting up. Nadia sprinted to me and slid.
"Jackal? Are you okay?"
"Yeah, I'm good."
She whiped my forehead, showing me blood.
"You're bleeding."
I managed to get up.
"Can you ride a horse?"


We galloped through the forest until we reached Konoha. So, what now?
Starting a new life isn't easy. Not with no money.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

hi.. i hate washington dc.
nice chapters. poor nadia. almost raped. Thank you Jackel!! and holy fuck nice violin.. reminds me of Sakito's guitar and Hitsugi's guitar... so FUCKIN SWEET!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

very nice... *sniff*
...
*starts mourning Dei-kun's death*
...
Yeah, my violin does NOT look like his, that's for sure 
(mine is prettier)  It's yellowish with "tiger stripes" on the back. I luvs it...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 31, 2008)

Meanwhile at the Akatsuki base:


"Deidara is dead," The leader said.
Those words froze Bachi for a moment.
"Dead? You don't mean that assassin killed him?"
"Yes, the assassin. He murdered Deidara...just be lucky that it wasn't you. If Deidara hadn't told you to go, you'd be the one chopped into bits right now,"
Bachi bit her lip as she mumbled, "Damnit,"
"I'll avenge his death. The assassin will be destroyed by my violin,"
"No. Bachi, you don't understand. With this guy, it's not about his blade, it's about his intelligence. After seeing your very first move, he'll know what he'll have to do to defeat you, now. This time, I'll send two Akatsuki to handle the job."
"Deidara's gone, so who will be my partner? I wouldn't want to wait for a partner,"
"You won't be going on any more missions, Sasori,"
The leader's blade grew into a whip as it decapitated Sasori..
"Do you want to be next? Go retrieve Deidara's ring. He died where you last saw him. Get Sasori's as well,"
"This is over, Leader,"
"Over?"
"You heard me,"
The leader began to giggle.
"So, you're leaving? Leave, I won't stop you,"
Bachi walked away from the leader.
The leader's sword cut Bachi's arm, dropping her blood onto the floor.
"And don't touch Deidara's ring,"
Bachi looked at the leader in anger.
The leader knew she'd be back.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

I will be back? ...
...
...

...
...
Don't bet on it, Pein 

Awesome chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

dear god! pein you are a moron!!! and you killed sas sas!!! DAmN YOU!! this is why i hate you sooo much.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 1, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> I will be back? ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...




Whoa, whoa whoa...who said she'd be back to rejoin the Akatsuki XD?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

...
*thinks it over*
...
Ohhhhh... I get it... sorry, like my mom says: I'm slow, but I get there 
...
I still don't think so... me no like killing... I mean, I even saved this little wolf cub *holds up wolf cub* seeeee? 
*wolf cub almost pisses on Lucien* Hehee... Sorry bro, the same thing happened to Zetsu too...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

the wolf cub is cute!! aw!! look how far he can pee! oh you are a good boy! Yes you are!! you are perfect for so many pranks to come! yes you are!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 1, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> ...
> *thinks it over*
> ...
> Ohhhhh... I get it... sorry, like my mom says: I'm slow, but I get there
> ...



*Puts sword to cub's throat*
"Keep that unfettetred, unpottytrained thing away from me. Stick to wolves and foxes, Bachi."


claraofthesand said:


> the wolf cub is cute!! aw!! look how far he can pee! oh you are a good boy! Yes you are!! you are perfect for so many pranks to come! yes you are!!


XD.
Indeed, that would be useful.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

don't worry... It's alive... but not for long  I saved it but...
...
I just wanted to lengthen its life slightly... I need it for my own purposes


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 1, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> don't worry... It's alive... but not for long  I saved it but...
> ...
> I just wanted to lengthen its life slightly... I need it for my own purposes



Going to sacrifice the poor thing in an evil ritual?



You're so EVIL Bachi!!
    

Or protection?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

well that's just mean from both of you... just cruel.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm... I cannot say, it will ruin my fanfic.
It's a WOLF cub by the way XD
But, very cute polar bear...

Clara: not as cruel as a fox getting its head chopped off.... I still have to verbally abuse that farmer


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

oh ha ha very funny...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 2, 2008)

Things turned out to be happy between Nadia and I. For the first month of living together, we couldn't even keep up with bills for our new three room apartment. A living room, a bathroom, and a kitchen.
The second month, we could buy food everyday.
Finally, we both got better jobs, and Nadia and I are partners in love.
We could afford new clothes, furniture, and decorations. As beautiful as she was, she deserves all I can give
A whole year had passed by now. Nadia and I are going out to a very fancy diner in deep Konoha:


I awaited Nadia, fidgeting with my fork and constantly licking my already wet lips. I was so shy, yet so impatient at the same time.
The soft sounds of the harp filled the room like blood in my veins. Everyone was dressed in nice suits, but I wore the kind of clothes I always wear. Simple, and comfortable. The two rules of clothes.
Nadia and I have come so far. From nothing to everything. No, everything isn't here, yet. I relaxed in the chair. Women...she went to go get her hair done, nails painted, and a nice dress, with all of her 'girlfriends.'
But that was an hour ago.
The door opened up.
_Finally!_ I thought. A shady fat man walked into the resturant. I sighed.
She'll never be here.
I stretched and took a sip of my water.
"Are you ready to order, sir? You've sat there for decades,"
"No. Sorry. My girlfriend is keeping me waiting."
"Would you like some bread while you wait?"
I looked around the table, crossing my arms.
"Yeah, sure. Thanks,"
"Delightful, sir. I'll bring them now,"
Amazed out how long I had been waiting, a little bit of bread to calm me won't hurt.
The door came open. This time it was true. Nadia walked it, beautiful as ever. I stood up. My heart shivered and tingled.
I gave her a hug.
"Hey, ready to eat?" I asked, "I like the dress. You look better than could be," I added.
"Thanks, darling. Sorry to have kept you waiting,"
"It's worth it by the way you look."
She smiled.
"Well, you look good yourself,"
"Oh, don't lie to me. You don't even want to be caught dead with a guy dressed like me,"
She kissed me on the cheek.
"I don't even care what others would think of us. We're perfect,"
"The fact is mutual. Now, enough talking. Let's eat,"
I pulled out the chair for her to sit, and sat down myself.
Small talk filled our stomachs until the food finally came. Pork, bread, everything we could desire.

We feasted our fill. 
"It was good,"
"I say the same."
The door to the resturant was busted open. A wire was wrapped around my throat. Nadia freaked out. She stood up and drew her dagger.
An Akatsuki member blindsighted her, grabbing her by the throat and ripping the knife through her grasp.
I was hyperventilated by now.
"L---Le--,"
My vision was blurred. I reached around for my sword. My palm ws on it, but another Akastuki took it from my hand.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 2, 2008)

*OMG...OOHH WHATS GONNA HAPPEN NEXT? Oh and I don't think you'll like my FAnFic its not really derived from any animeshow or book...I made it up from my head...It was actually my homework...But I am working on a NAruto FanFicand since I don't really like putting things up that aren't finished yet You're just gonna have to wait...But cont. with this it's pretty good...*


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 2, 2008)

*If you wanted to read it anyway here's the link and please tell me what you think
Perkins*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

hfs........... wow.. uh.... they in love she get taken and he...suficated...... agani...... nice.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 2, 2008)

lol... poor dude... 




...
awesome chapter, bro.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 2, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *If you wanted to read it anyway here's the link and please tell me what you think
> lol, there it is.*


I'll be sure to take a look at it .



claraofthesand said:


> hfs........... wow.. uh.... they in love she get taken and he...suficated...... agani...... nice.



Lol. He has a habit of losing all of his oxygen. Yes, in love XD.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 3, 2008)

When I awoke, I was bound my shackels. Trees surrounded me.
"Where am I?"  I asked myself.
I looked to the left. Bachi-san crouched down.
"Once again, you capture me and try to kill me, right?"
Bachi sighed.
"I just saved you."
"From what?"
She pointed backward. I looked over to see a corpse under a wagon.
"Is he dead?"
"No. I knocked him out. We need to go,"
"Wait, you're on my side?"
"Yeah, I am now."
"Why such a change of heart?"
"I quit the Akatsuki. Is that enough? Now, lets go before something happens that you won't enjoy,"
"You want a partnership?"
"We'll talk it over when we're safe,"
Bachi helped me up and handed me my sword.
"Where's my--"
Bachi handed me a black box.
"Thank you,"
"You were going to spend the rest of your life with her, huh?"
Nadia...
"Where is she?"
A sudden burst of anger hit me. I charged toward Bachi and pinned her onto the wagon.
"Where!?"
"I can't help you with that, okay!"
I shook my head as I let go of Bachi.
"You don't know where she's at?"
"I'm sorry. I quit before she was captured."
I ducked down and rumaged through the uncontious Akatsuki member's belongings. I found the key and dropped the shackels.
"You might want to close your eyes,"
I flipped the Akatsuki onto his back and woke him up with several smacks to the face.
"Where is Nadia? Where is my wife?"
He seemed dizzy.
"Answer me!" I shouted as I shook him, and smacked him once more.
"N-Nadia?" He answered.
"That's right. I order it. If you don't tell me, so help me, I'll strangle you with your own intestines, rip of your arms and legs and hang you in one of those trees until you starve! Wake up, and give me answers!!!" I shouted my lungs off.
He snapped into reality.
"You want your wife huh? You're not getting anything from me,"
I drew my sword and put it to his throat.
"Then you'll get no mercy from me."
The inner demon was focused on my eyes. My aura flooded my eyes. They turned purple, and sent the Akatsuki member to a very unhappy place(Worse than Itachi's mind rape).
His eyes widened as he screamed and tried to get away from me.
I kept him held down. The shivering turned rapid. He couldn't even keep eye contact.
"Want some more? Huh? Tell me, or suffer. Five seconds!"
"Please...okay!,"
"Four,"
"She..she..."
"Three,"
"She's in the Akatsuki hideout. The road we're follow will lead you there. It's a huge rock. You can't miss it."
I brought down my blade.
"Don't resist next time," I said as I pulled my blade out of the ground, right next to his head.
"Now, are you telling the truth?"
"Yes, yes,"
"Good. I bid you a due,"
I whacked him with the dull end of my blade, knocking him out again.
"Let's go,"


Our walking to the rock was long. I wish I hadn't even retrieved my gear sometimes. The horses that were on the carriage resisted too much.
"So, Bachi. What made you quit?"
"Well, Sasori was killed, by our own leader. You killed the other one,"
"Deidara? Yeah, I'm sorry about that. He attacked us first. I wish I could have prevented it,"
"It's okay. I forgive you,"
"Was he a good guy inside?"
"You could say that. His light has its moments."
I noticed Bachi had a violin case.
"You play too?" I asked.
She pulled up the case to her side a looked at it.
"Yeah, I do. Pretty good, too,"
"I see. Your violin sort of matches your robe. What do those clouds stand for?"
"I don't really know."
"A rather interesting style. Why are you wearing that robe if you quit?"
"Because I haven't been back home yet. All this time, I've been looking for you,"
"And how do I know that you aren't decieving me?"
"There's nothing I can say to make you believe me. My word is my word."
I pulled the box out of my pocket.
"It's a beautiful ring," Bachi complemented
"For a beautiful wife," I added.
"I wish there was something I could have done to prevent this."
"Don't worry. I'll get her back, even if it costs my life."
Bachi tackeled me to the ground as explosives blew up all of the sand in front of me. If I had stood up when that had happened, I would have been knocked down instantly.
"Thanks,"
A fish-like thing stood, wearing the same robe as Bachi.
"Who the hell is that?"
"Kisame." Bachi whispered.
"Bachi, so you're going to help out this guy, huh? A new team could have been assigned. You're too emotional,"
"Shut up, you overgrown fish!"
Kasame threw a kunai at Bachi. I grabbed it a few inches in front of her, cutting my hand slightly.
"I'm your opponent, not her," I said.
"She's not a threat to me, eitherway."
Kisame drew an broad and large blade, wrapped in paper.
"Bachi, get back," I whispered. She did that, almost fleeing from the scene.
Kisame did hand signs, flooding the battle field with water. Aura lifted me onto the water, letting me walk upon it.
The water became murky as Kisame sunk into it. I sprinted toward a tree to climb. Kisame pulled me under, swinking me around, then letting me go. He once again dove deeper into the water. Next thing I knew, Kisame's arm was wrapped tightly around my throat. I stabbed him with my blade, freeing myself. He stumbled backwards into the water. Oxygen was low. I swam toward the surface. Kisame transformed into a shark and gave chase. I was terrified of sharks. That made the adreneline oh so much sweeter. I reached the top and leaped away from Kisame's jaws. I tapped into my aura again and levetated above the flooded trees. Now, the moment of truth. I charged my blade with as much electricity I could put into it.
The water began to rise even more. I threw my blade down into the water, right before it caught my foot. A quick shock, and I was out of there completly. The water was filled with sparks. Bubbles came up as Kisame screamed. 
The water greatly lowered and Kisame laid drenched in water. He was dead.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 4, 2008)

omg... you killed Kisame!! :WOW

lol, nice... just like me to apologize constantly. 
Bachi? Emotional? Well, I guess Kisame hasn't really interacted with her much anyway...

What an awesome chapter   I luvs it, bro


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

ding dong the fish is dead 
which old fish?
the wicked fish!
ding dong the wicked fish is dead!!
CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 4, 2008)

another great one more more


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 4, 2008)

*HEy Great Chapter...VeRy UnExPeCTeD...Keep Em' Comin...and I didn't get an A+ cuz my editor hates to put grades on things but It was published in my School NewsPaper...(WHICH WAS VERY EMBARASSING) =]*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
Next section will be soon.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah!! how soon???


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 4, 2008)

The Walking contiuned. The endless song of the forest continued. Life went on. It'll probably be the same when I die. Today. I'll do anything for Nadia, and if giving my life for her is what Is needed it, then it shall be done.
I pulled out the black box and flipped it open. Inside was a large diamond ring. I was going to ask her to marry me at the resturant. But, life sucks, so that didn't happen. My life was laid out for me at birth. I'll be a master of the blade, and die being a master of the blade.
One hundred yards away from us was the rock that the Akatsuki spoke of.
"Well, here we go. How many of them were there?"
Bachi started counting with her fingers.
"You killed three, right? And that guy back there is out of it. I'd have to say seven. Hidan, Itachi, Kakuzu, Konan, Tobi, Zetsu, and Pein. All of them will be very hard to beat."
"No. Not with this blade." I said as I drew my sword.

"I depend on this blade for everything. It hasn't ever let me down before."
"It will soon."
Someone said.
A man appeared
"Don't look at his eyes!" Bachi shouted. I broke eye contact.
"Who are you?"
"Hmph. That's a fine blade you've got there."
"Is that the one who has murdered three Akatsuki memberes and hundreds of crooks? I will have great pleasure in breaking it in half."
Itachi drew a kunai and charged. I blocked it, amazed that he put the strength of a broadsword into a tiny kunai. I shoved him off of me. He did handsigns.
"Grand Fireball jutsu!"
A ball of raging fires, straight from hell, tried to clamp its fury onto my flesh. I dodged it and slashed at Itachi. Itachi appeared behind me.
"Too slow."
A kunai to the back launched a scream from my lungs.
Itachi laughed...and then a loud slam. I turned around. Bachi hit him with her violin. He stood up, surprised at how quietly Bachi had snuck behind him. I slahed my sword at him. It ripped off a piece of his robe. Something hit me. An idea. That grand fireball he makes. It's very hard to avoid. I could reflect it. Would that work? I need to improvise. I looked around the forest, seeking 
potential weapons. It struck me again.
I charged into the forest, luring Itachi. Not one plan of success has failed yet, but Itachi is more aware of my tactics than others.
Itachi launched a fireball at me, as expected. I reflected it, but flung it into the forest as I went into it. The forest was lit like vegas. You never even knew when a lash of fire would come up and try to eat you. But, it was perfect enviornment for fighting Itachi.
I was as quiet as a mouse, listened for footsteps. I heard them. I turned around and stabbed Itachi in the stomach. Blood poured from his mouth and stomach. Suddenly, Itachi turned into a plank of wood. He grabbed me from behind.
"You ripped my robe. I'm not very happy about this."
"Then do something about it."
"Oh, I will,"
At that moment, pushed backwards into a tree in a hellish inferno. I as on fire, but so was Itachi. He screamed like a madman, but I briskly brushed the fire off of me.
"Burn, Itachi. That's that's what you'll be doing for eternity."
Itachi got a hold of himself for a moment.
"This isn't over, Jackal,"
And he fell backwards. He was dead.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, and now he killed Itachi!!! :WOW

 Well, there goes my violin... dead, destroyed, useless... Unless you meant that I hit him with the violin in its case... then maybe it wouldn't break. Maybe. ... It would be madly out of tune after that, damnit I HATE tunning my violin! 

lol, great chapter though... Bachi would definitely have to count with her fingers... she's not very good at math


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 5, 2008)

*Lolz...BAchi-SAn you're funni...and this was a great chapter...but Im a little sad...My FAVe Villan is dead! =[         /B]*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

................ *starts hitting luceian* ...... *death glare* THAT WAS MY FAV VILLAN AND FAV AKATSUKI AND THE SEXIIEST ONE THERE!!!! HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL RIGHT NOW?????? *punch*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2008)

Itachi was my fav too.

But...who said he wouldn't come back? Maybe he will, maybe not. After all, he said he'd come back.


And, Bachi, your violin is okay .


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

Yay ^.^ I'm glad it is... I luvs it 

Itachi is cool... 
I loves all Akatsuki! :WOW


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2008)

I bared my wounds like a mother baring a child. No time to lick them. It was difficult to walk with such a deep cut in me.
Bachi offered to heal them, but twenty minutes is too much time lost. I'll keep strong.
The blood was pouring down my back.
It was the first time I'd seen my own blood in a very long time.
I'm not surprised that it was shed for Nadia.
I finally reached the rock. The entrance was open. Murky water and mist covered everything. I walked into the swamp and kicked my way through roots, or snakes, to get to Nadia. I went through the rock as it closed. Bachi was blocked off. She barely made it out without getting crushed.
"I'll meet you in there. There's another way inside,"
I wasn't scared. There are worse things than death, and one if them is seeing a loved one fall before your eyes. The room was dark at first, but candles began to light the room. A huge table with eleven seats revealed itself. Only six were sitting at the table.
"Hello, Mr. Rift. Nice to finally meet the great strategic swordsman of Konha. Or, is it Assassin that they call you know? Eitherway, five of our members are dead, one of them betrayed us, and you're the reason why. I offer you something. Join us. Become our second hand man, learn jutsu you could never imagine. And even better yet, money, and blood."
"All I want is Nadia. Where is she?"
"Oh, her? Bring her in."
A door opened, releasing red light and the scent of blood into the air. Nadia came out with two clones grabbing her by the arms.
"Nadia!" I shouted as I ran over to her, hugging her with might.
"Come on, lets go,"
"Go?"
"Yes, I said go."
We stood up, and even though I knew I wouldn't be able to, I walked toward the opening.
"You want freedom then? Okay. Lets wager. I'll fight you. If you win, we'll leave you alone, if I win, your soul is ours, and as is Nadia's. Deal?"
"To the death, then?"
"Yes. Pein, by the way."
"Jackal,"
Pein drew a kunai.
"I'll go easy on you, first,"
A sudden sound wave stung and shocked my ears. The next thing I knew, I was at the top of the Akatsuki base hideout. I fell and fell and landed hard on the table. A sudden flash of light disoriented me, with the same shock of ears.
I fell off of the table.
Everything cleared up.
"You're no match. I won't even have to use my first body,"
Another flash of light, but at the end of this flash, I was seeing things.

"What the hell's going on?"

"What the hell is that?"
I snapped back into it. Pein stood over me.
"Want to surrender now? I'll still offer my deal."
"No,"
"But you haven't even had a chance to draw your sword. You won't beat me. Face it,"
The same sting to my ears came as Pein went out of sight.
My ears were dying.
"You think that hurts? You don't want me to crank it up, do you? Or, would you rather me stop it alltogether and unleash some true jutsu?"
I groaned in pain.
Pein stepped onto my chest.
"Well?"
I drew my sword and slashed at Pein.
"Have it your way,"
Pein snapped, and my eyes turned white again and my ears blew up again. I blindly slashed around.
I could see Pein once more.
"Goodnight,"
Pein lifted his hand. The huge table behind me lifted up and flew right at me. No use dodging it. I'll reflect it.
And the table suddenly crumbled into a million splinters. It was like a rainstorm of splinters puncturing my skin.
Pein's kunais stabbed me in my chest. Four kunais.
"Jackal!" Nadia shouted.
I angrily looked at Pein.
"This is not over."
I stood up again. It's time to unleash the pheonix.
I tapped into my aura and this time, in a diffrent way.
My sword lit up and transformed into what Pein will fear for eternity.

"Then it's swords you want? Done,"
Pein drew a blade from his side.
We engaged in clashing. Left-right-down-right-up. Pein was fast, and he was strong. My blade was as quick as lighting, but he could still match it.
Pein stabbed me through the shoulder, knocking me backwards, harshly pushing me onto the spiked edge of the table.
I let out a blood chilling scream as I took deep breaths.
Maybe I won't win the fight. No, I must. For Nadia.
Nadia ran in front of me as Pein came forward. She embraced me in a hug, like she did the night her foster mother died. I pushed her out of the way and took the blade for her. In the nick of time, I stabbed Pein through the throat. Unfortunatly, I too had a very bad wound to my stomach.
I coughed up blood. Nadia hugged me and kissed me.
"Go--Get out...of here. Now,"
She was crying now. I handed her the black box.
"Go..."
She wouldn't let go.
"He made a deal with you! We can spend as much time in here as we need. We're one, now. And you're coming with me. I can't leave half behind."

The life of an Assassin. Live to die. I've learned a lot. Enough for me to manage in the next world.
I gently closed my eyes as I saw the beaconing light, flickering a signal of defeat and victory.
It's over. Jackal Rift. My plan, never completed, my love, completly worth it. Too bad I didn't have much longer on this planet. These wounds are bad, and very painful.
Nadia slid my sword from underneat my fingers. I began to snatch it, but I remembered that I would never see it again.
"I love you," Nadia said.
"I love you too," I replied.
She cried on my shoulder until I finally lost my grip on life...finally.
I'm at ease.
No more war, no more pain, but no more love.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2008)

Fin!


Yes, a more dramatic ending than before.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for making it more dramatic than last time... The ending to The Depression of Konoha was  hilariously awkward! Naruto just walks in and gets pwned, lol 

Wonderful... so, are you taking a break or moving onto your next fic?!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Thank you for making it more dramatic than last time... The ending to The Depression of Konoha was  hilariously awkward! Naruto just walks in and gets pwned, lol
> 
> Wonderful... so, are you taking a break or moving onto your next fic?!



School...is over XD.

Starting my new one after a little brain storming tommorow.
I'll send a message to everyone in the thread that enjoyed it 

And congrats on becoming an ANBU recruit.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

...... dude.... somehow.... fimiliar in the ending.... where have i heard that before... ? DAMMIT!! i know that ending!! I DO!! where have i heard it...?
excellent ending... it reminds me of one ive heard before... where did- AH DAMMIT!! IM THINKING AGAIN!! OWWW!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ...... dude.... somehow.... fimiliar in the ending.... where have i heard that before... ? DAMMIT!! i know that ending!! I DO!! where have i heard it...?
> excellent ending... it reminds me of one ive heard before... where did- AH DAMMIT!! IM THINKING AGAIN!! OWWW!!!




What was it? Think, godamn you!

And why the hell do I like this song?
It's Russian...
And one of the ads of NF.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 6, 2008)

*OMG...I totally loved it...very very suspenseful, dramatic...ALSO I LVOE THE XTRA SMEXXY PIC OF ITACHI =]((STEALS PIC)) hehe...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2008)

hey hey!! make a copy.. i want one!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 7, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed it you girlish perverts XD.


There's your copy lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2008)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kisses pic* mine.... mIne.. MINE!! MY ITACHI!! MINE!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 10, 2008)

Man...any suggestions for a new Fan Fic?
Pretty bored of not having one XD.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

.......... uh........ uh.... SPORK WARS!!!!! XD
inner me: wtf?
SPORK!!! 
inner: ........ god you must be high... are you high?
...... Uh...... SPORK!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure Clara... Sure, whatever you want 

Hmmm... Maybe you should follow the adventures of a ninja cat, hound, or err.. pig
That could be fun .... :WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

........ how about... I KNOW!! make one of kakashi's childhood!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 10, 2008)

*KAkasshi's childhood...sounds interesting...Especailly since your gonna have to put Obito and Rin in it...BTW how many of you here think that Tobi is Obito...cuz I Do? Wow...I just randomly changed the subject...*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think you should use Kakashi's childhood... Use someone less known, like Asuma... or GAI SENSEI! 




AnimeFreakTard said:


> *KAkasshi's childhood...sounds interesting...Especailly since your gonna have to put Obito and Rin in it...BTW how many of you here think that Tobi is Obito...cuz I Do? Wow...I just randomly changed the subject...*



I don't think he's Obito  Do you by any chance read the latest manga?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

OBITO IS DEAD!!! HE'S MADARA!!! HE ADMITTED IT!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OBITO IS DEAD!!! HE'S MADARA!!! HE ADMITTED IT!!!



You really should have put that in a tag... 

But I really think that the next Fic should be about the childhood of someone we know almost nothing about... one of the senseis


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

............ i know! no.. they're explaining that in the anime.. uh... how about... kurenai?


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 10, 2008)

*...HAd...No...Idea...Then Who's Tobi?...Hes such a good boy..LOlz...XD((Sorry pointless question...But Bachi kinda has a point...((HOLY SHit...OBIto IS MAdARa?!))WTF...when did this all happen?*


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 10, 2008)

*What about Anko you could tell about how she with Oro Creep...That would be interesting...*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm... you may be onto somethin' there AnimeFreakTard


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yea plus it might have some funni moments...and no sadly i dont read manga but you are very welcome to tell me spoilers...I love em...=]*


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

great story


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 11, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> great story


Well, Thank you very much .




What about something darker...like Kakashi's evil past, or a Konoha holocaust.
Muahahah. More deppressing storys


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

ok... if you chose the anko, go into some detail. IT'S HORRIBLE THERE!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmm... Well, I'm drawing a blank. I'm all Uber-Depressioned out


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

im not depressed out.. it's hard to make me depressed when reading something... i just laugh. i have no idea why. like in a movie. some guys head gets chopped off, his friends start screaming. I laugh my ass off. IT'S SOOO PSYCOTIC!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 11, 2008)

Well then...XD.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

hahaha... You seen the movie Cloverfield? I laughed soooo hard when:
*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl blew up 




I laugh at those parts too, but I can't stand it when animals die in movies X3


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 11, 2008)

*LMAO...We have some sadistic freaks here...But Im kind of a hypocrite cuz ...But I saw this movie and this girl was like swallowed by a crocodile or alligator...and her friend was alone by herself she went crazy and started screaming then killed herself...I cracked up...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE THOSE MOVIES!!!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 13, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> hahaha... You seen the movie Cloverfield? I laughed soooo hard when:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I Am Legend

*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Smith cracked his dog's neck .


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

....... that's somehow sad but......
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! IRONY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ....... that's somehow sad but......
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! IRONY!!!!!!!!!!!!



How is that Irony?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2008)

And look at what I found lol.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*LMAO...Lucien...The pic is funni...But I cried when Will Smith killed his dog...So sad...I would die before killing my dog...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

THAT'S JUST SICK MAN!! AGHHH!!! JUST SI..... oh god.... im sorry.....




how big is it?

OH GOD YOU PERVERT!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*LMAo...Clara...How big is it?...Hehe...I think you already know -_-*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, i remember that scene... but he had to, the dog was sick and would have killed him


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

awww... im not crying.. im saying aw at the stupidity.

@anime: i may... i may not....*whispers to kurenai* how big is it?
kurenai: ... big....


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> THAT'S JUST SICK MAN!! AGHHH!!! JUST SI..... oh god.... im sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the one with this!


Lolz.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

soooooooo....... i meant to do that. it's suppose to be there.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> soooooooo....... i meant to do that. it's suppose to be there.



I realized I repped you green again...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

* haha vlaras a perv...and so am i...oh well...seriously...who would like to have my arms?? i mean yiou'd have to chop em off first...but i don't mind...excuse my typing...if u dont noe y im typin like retasrd ask vlsar*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

du fuck is wrong with your typing???
DAMMIT!! NEG ME!! DONT REP ME!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

* .....=[... doctors poked me with sux needlses arm are noodles......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!1111.....im typing with onr hand...so yeah...i lost so much bllood they drew six tubes for blood for what?!! they didnt even fuckin tell me!!!!! this hurts....*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> du fuck is wrong with your typing???
> DAMMIT!! NEG ME!! DONT REP ME!!



Typing has nothing to do with negging lol


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hey Lucien I just posted a Naruto Fanfic It's called Naruto:The Imminence I'd really appreciate it if you check it out and tell me what you think =]
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 22, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *Hey Lucien I just posted a Naruto Fanfic It's called Naruto:The Imminence I'd really appreciate it if you check it out and tell me what you think =]
> *



LINK IT!!!!!!!

I must see it. I'll look at your threads.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Apr 6, 2009)

wow...i liked it...the whole fic is in a totally different format than im used to. 10/10.
i liked the ending..it just...fit...somehow.


----------

